
Ask HN: What netflix bitrate are you seeing? - martinald
In UK I&#x27;m seeing 4K streams down to 7.5mbit&#x2F;sec, which is watchable. Non-4K streams are now streaming at either 0.98mbit&#x2F;sec or now 0.37mbit&#x2F;sec which looks absolutely terrible.<p>Using fast.com shows full gigabit connectivty to them and other sites are fine. The EU suggested a small bitrate drop, but this is down to less than 5% of a standard 1080p stream.<p>Wonder if they are having capacity problems?
======
czbond
I know the article is Europe specific, but Netflix is dropping quality in
Europe for 30 days due to demand.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22630665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22630665)

~~~
martinald
Yes, they said a 25% cut, not a 95% cut... curious what people are seeing
outside of Europe?

